# Dovetail jigs



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I am lookin for Birthday presentfrom wife ,She said pick some things out try and keep it under $200... So I am lookin at Rockler website 
1. Rockler dovetail jig item #22818 $149.00
2. Porter Cable model 4210 which is a 12" dovetail jig $124.99
3. Porter Cable model 4212 is also a 12" dovetail jig $179.99
My question is the Rockler a good unit for the price and what is main difference between the 2 P.c 's is the 4212 worth the extra $50.00...? I have never really used a dovetail jig just cut mine by hand but like the idea of a jig to help speed things up any help from those who may have used any of these would be appreciated....Thanks ,Warren (Papawd)


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Warren... I can tell ya what I know...

I have no first hand experience with the Rockler DTJ. But,, it does review fairly well in most circles with the pro's easily out numbering the con's...and if I recall correctly, the jig has reviewed fairly well in some of the major woodworking mags. Out of the box, the jig is capable of cutting through and half-blind dovetails with several additional templates available for an additional cost. Dust collection is a very nice option available for the jig.. something to my knowledge, the PC's do not have...

I do have a PC 4216 and love it... Solid, well built construction...a very mild learning curve required (for both for that matter) with paying attention to stock width and position in the jigs being most critical for good results. The 4210 comes with a single template used for half-blind, rabbeted half-blind and sliding dovetails.. the 4212 comes with the the aforementioned template plus a template for through dovetails and box joints. Then the 4216 (which can be had for under 200 if you shop around come with both of the previous templates plus a miniature dovetail/box-joint template.. When you start pricing out the templates I think the PC is the better value. IMHO. 

Now, if you're looking to make alot of small boxes and not so much drawers for dressers and the like,, you might look at some the router tabletop jigs.. 

HTH
Bill


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a 4216 with all the templates. Bought it a few years ago for $179.00. Very easy to use once you go thru the learning curve. Use it mostly for half-blind dovetails.


----------



## Imahic (Mar 21, 2010)

I've got the 4212 and as noted above there is a little bit of a learning curve but once you figure it out it is pretty easy to use. The dust collection system that the Rockler has would be a plus. I'm not sure what the 4216 consists of unless it has the smaller jig included as well for smaller joints. I do have the Rockler box joint jig and it works like a champ. Very easy to use.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Imahic said:


> I've got the 4212 and as noted above there is a little bit of a learning curve but once you figure it out it is pretty easy to use. The dust collection system that the Rockler has would be a plus. I'm not sure what the 4216 consists of unless it has the smaller jig included as well for smaller joints. I do have the Rockler box joint jig and it works like a champ. Very easy to use.


The 4216 comes with all the templates & bits for the jig even the miniature jig.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Pulled the trigger Today and got free shipping plus the Rockler jig is now on sale for$99.00 down from $149.... ended up with a nice pile of new goodies coming plus all for under $250 nice black Friday deals a day early


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Sounds like a good deal Warren.


----------

